# 2015 Specktra Beauty Awards - Members' Choice



## shellygrrl (Jan 8, 2016)

It's our very first one, and we need your votes!

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php/113435-2015-Specktra-Beauty-Awards-VOTE-NOW


----------

